# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Chicago Hair Transplant  Surgeon Discusses Online Hair Loss Education

## tbtadmin

Dr. William Yates speaks with Spencer Kobren about the current environment of the hair transplant industry and some of the changes he believes is needed to help evolve the field as well as the importance of better educating hair loss consumers. Spencer Kobrens The Bald Truth is internationally syndicated through the GFQ Network Subscribe: iTunes [...]Chicago Hair Transplant  Surgeon Discusses Online Hair Loss Education is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------


## Breaking Bald

Video doesn't work? Does it for anybody else?

----------


## Zao

> Video doesn't work? Does it for anybody else?


 Works for me. :Smile:  It's a really good show.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Don't understand why it won't work for, I've tried different browsers. Any ideas Winston?

----------


## Winston

> Don't understand why it won't work for, I've tried different browsers. Any ideas Winston?


 You might have to update your Adobe Flash player.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Admin, Winston...Why are you deleting my posts asking about messaging??? What the hell?

----------


## Winston

> Admin, Winston...Why are you deleting my posts asking about messaging??? What the hell?


 The off-topic posts where deleted after responding to you, that response should be in your email as you are subscribed to email updates for this thread. What was written earlier today is:

The visitor message boards have been disabled for awhile. After numerous complaints from members being solicited by hair loss product and service providers, or harassed by other members of this community, BTT has disabled the visitor message boards. This change is final and those visitor boards will not be re-enabled.

As per our "Forum Posting Rules & Terms of Service " Discussion pertaining to forum functions should be addressed to us via the contact form and not via posts on the forum itself.

Please take the time familiarize yourself with our Forum Posting Rules, as we no longer will be hosting posts related to forum functionality, any question can be submitted through our contact form. In the posting rules, it also states "Users may not argue with the moderator publicly, nor create threads or posts asking why a particular admin/moderator action was taken. If you have questions you can contact us via the contact form on this site." 

Thank you for your understanding in this matter.

----------

